# FFS! Urban, what's with all the North bashing?



## InfoBurner (Jun 24, 2013)

'Mundane pictures of the North'

'Munter pictures of the North'

'What's the grimmest place up North'

  These are the current top 3 threads on this forum. Am I missing some clique irony?

  I love coming here, I enjoy the lively discussion, the personalities, the bang up to date current affairs and of course the 'Bandwidth' thread. I like getting a jist of our capital and our country from people who are trying to change it (Talking about it, at least)

  I rarely post, I'm too lazy, but please stop enforcing the N/S divide, Divide and conquer isn't just a cliche and this fuckwittery is getting old.

Cheers


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

InfoBurner said:


> I like getting a jist of our capital and our country from people who are trying to change it (Talking about it, at least)


southophile


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 24, 2013)

the mundane pictures of the north is full of love for the north and is almost exclusively northern posters

the grimmest place up north is mostly northern posters being self depreciating.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 24, 2013)

Phhh! Touchy Northerners 






Says the Faaaarmer - get off moi Laaand!!


----------



## killer b (Jun 24, 2013)

Most people posting on them threads are northerners tbf.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 24, 2013)

Have a word with the Northern posters, they're the ones who keep starting those threads.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2013)

there are people from north of the Thames on here?


----------



## IC3D (Jun 24, 2013)

InfoBurner are you from yorkshire?


----------



## InfoBurner (Jun 24, 2013)

Aye Leeds


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

IC3D said:


> InfoBurner are you from yorkshire?









ooh! cross posted and now freaked out by lucky guess 
*waves at fellow city dweller*


----------



## InfoBurner (Jun 24, 2013)

Heh heh!

That ones been doing the rounds, recently, always makes me smile. 

Maybe I'm being a bit touchy and missing some subtleties. Grand t' meet ya!


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2013)

InfoBurner said:


> 'Mundane pictures of the North'
> 
> 'Munter pictures of the North'
> 
> ...


we're from here, so we're allowed.  If southerners came n did it we'd fuck them the fuck off off.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 24, 2013)

InfoBurner said:


> Heh heh!
> 
> That ones been doing the rounds, recently, always makes me smile.
> 
> Maybe I'm being a bit touchy and missing some subtleties. Grand t' meet ya!


 

post up some mundane pictures of Yorkshire! we love that stuff


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2013)

InfoBurner said:


> That ones been doing the rounds, recently, always makes me smile.


there's a shop in the merrion centre with t-shirt versions of that image. i can't work out whether i really do or really don't want one .
and nice to meet you - post more, innit?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 24, 2013)

belboid said:


> we're from here, so we're allowed. If southerners came n did it we'd fuck them the fuck off off.


 

init. fuckin jessies.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 24, 2013)

Sling your ook back cross pennines the lot of you, Lancashire is the rose of the north I tell thee


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2013)

am i an honorary northerner??


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

Just noticed this thread and have to completely agree with dillinger4.

I started the mundane pictures thread and I'm from the North, and if you have a look through it there's so much love for the North it's amazing. It's made me proper love the North (not that I didn't anyway) and appreciate its charm even more!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

Callie said:


> am i an honorary northerner??


 

YES.


----------



## Santino (Jun 25, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> init. fuckin jessies.


Can spell 'deprecating' though.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 25, 2013)

Santino said:


> Can spell 'deprecating' though.


 
It's spelled differently up here. Dialect, init?


----------



## Santino (Jun 25, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It's spelled differently up here. Dialect, init?


Don't you mean "in't it"?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 25, 2013)

I love the north. It's neither micklin nor mucklin oop theyre.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

Santino said:


> Don't you mean "in't it"?


 

By heckers, like.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 25, 2013)

killer b said:


> Most people posting on them threads are northerners tbf.


Here's a Southerner slagging off Manchester http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/is-manchester-as-nice-as-london.310920/page-3#post-12283264  Any of you Northern monkeys feeling defensive, well here I am, bring it!

I would have posted in the mundane pics thread, but my lens broke when I pointed it at Northerners.


----------



## Corax (Jun 25, 2013)

Fucking Lannisters.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Here's a Southerner slagging off Manchester http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/is-manchester-as-nice-as-london.310920/page-3#post-12283264 Any of you Northern monkeys feeling defensive, well here I am, bring it!
> 
> I would have posted in the mundane pics thread, but my lens broke when I pointed it at Northerners.


 

You are right though. I used to live in Stoke. The 70s is still the future there.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2013)

Corax said:


> Fucking Lannisters.


 

anglians are all Freys


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 25, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> You are right though. I used to live in Stoke. The 70s is still the future there.


I once had a Stokie flatmate whose Stokie friends would come to stay.  Having packed their best clothes they would spend hours getting ready for their first posh night out in London. I'd have to tell them how nice they looked, but their getup was just washing their hair and putting on the special white leather trainers. Which I suppose is formal wear, for Stoke.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2013)

The Mundane Pictures thread has been my one of the best in years (at least for me).


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> The Mundane Pictures thread has been my one of the best in years (at least for me).


yup. i wouldn't have properly started looking/posting in it if it weren't for this thread, tbh - thank you infoburner!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree with the many posters above - most of the posters on these threads are Northerners*, and they are a gentle bit of fun at our own expense. We love the North, but are well aware of its problems and issues (which everywhere has of course). But this is just a self-deprecating bit of fun, and as Northerners, we are allowed to take the piss out of England's better half - better us do it than some outsider!

The mundane thread is superb - it has got plenty of us actively looking for the shitty bits of the places where we live - bits we'd probably normally turn a blind eye in day to day life - and celebrating them for what they are.

The Shipley Clock Tower is a great example of this - many of us have had a good laugh at that, at just how shockingly shit it actually is! A palpable sense of disbelief that any planning authority could possibly sanction such a horror to be built.

There is also a kind of joy and sadness in looking at the insalubrious bits. Joy because they can be funny/quirky/weird/absurd, and sadness because the sights often clearly show the history of the area and consequently some of the causes of the current set of problems. For example, there are many, many pictures of closed/derelict sites which of course links in to the economic/social issues of today.

It is also fun to acknowledge all the boring bits the North has, which it has many like any part of the country. We may have glories like the Lake and Peak Districts, but by god we also have our fair share of complete dives too! Part and parcel of the region, and it's been great to actually focus on them rather than try to ignore them as a problem or embarrassment.

I suspect I'm either wittering, or just preaching to the (Northern) choir, so I'll shut up now. 

* capital N at all times any outsiders who may be reading. Or we'll come down and get yer!


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The Shipley Clock Tower is a great example of this - many of us have had a good laugh at that, at just how shockingly shit it actually is! A palpable sense of disbelief that any planning authority could possibly sanction such a horror to be built in a town.


i am a dissenter.

i love the clock tower. i used to go to shipley baths (do they still exist? is there still a fantastic mosaic/mural there?) and library when i was a kid, and we'd always ask to go and look at the clock tower while i was there 

(as an aside...in one of the leeds arcades, there's a fabulous robin hood clock type thing, above the top doors. will see if i can dig a pic out.)

so.. yeah. i seriously affectionate the clock tower, and i'm not ashamed to admit my love in public


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i am a dissenter.
> 
> i love the clock tower. i used to go to shipley baths (do they still exist? is there still a fantastic mosaic/mural there?) and library when i was a kid, and we'd always ask to go and look at the clock tower while i was there
> 
> ...


 
I love the clock tower too, but for its sheer horror.  

I remember that arcade - you used to have to loiter until the hour to see it in action if memory serves.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 26, 2013)

keep the southerners daan saaath in that there london, can't go around advertising how good the north actually is or they'd go and spoil it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

free spirit said:


> keep the southerners daan saaath in that there london, can't go around advertising how good the north actually is or they'd go and spoil it.


 
It certainly wouldn't do if they started to come up here - it would lower the tone.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 26, 2013)

A good book for lovers of the North is 'True North - In Praise of England's Better Half' by Martin Wainwright.  A celebration of the North, and well worth a read.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 27, 2013)

InfoBurner said:


> Aye Leeds


 
Wezzie. 

killer b and the others are right, though: it's mainly northerners posting on the 'mundane photos' and other threads, and it's meant affectionately.  Hull, where I live, has its beautiful bits, and I love it, but there's no harm in documenting some of its rough edges too: in some ways they're part of its charm.


----------



## longdog (Jun 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It certainly wouldn't do if they started to come up here - it would lower the tone.


 
I've lived up north for 20 years and 10 of those years in Hull which I love as a city.

100% Man of Kent and 100% Hull*

*Except my accent which is 100% Chat'm of course.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 27, 2013)

longdog said:


> 100% Man of Kent and 100% Hull*
> 
> *Except my accent which is 100% Chat'm of course.



Never mind - no one is perfect.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)

ffs@self. inappropriate post in wrong thread deleted


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Never mind - no one is perfect.


i'm taking that as a consolation in advance


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 2, 2013)

IC3D said:


> Sling your ook back cross pennines the lot of you, Lancashire is the rose of the north I tell thee


 

That's what my missus would say. She can keep her red rose "t'internet" - who needs it when we've got "t'web" on this side of the Pennines! (and I say that as a semi-naturalised Irish Yorkshireman..)


----------



## krink (Jul 3, 2013)

leeds isnt even up north - its in the midlands, like manchester. the north begins at durham.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mundane pics is one of my favourite ever threads.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 6, 2013)

I do not understand a good 78% of what you people are blithering on about.

I blame my father - born in South Shields but didn't have the decency to keep the comedy accent


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i love the clock tower.


in fact, i love all of shipley.


----------



## Smyz (Jul 7, 2013)

The sheep knows.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2013)

Smyz said:


> The sheep knows.


it's a ram, shurely


----------



## Firky (Jul 7, 2013)

Go start a thread about the grim south then. There's plenty of places to use, Gosport, Southampton, Reading, a dozen areas of London, etc. 


Here's one of Gosport to start you off:


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 7, 2013)

the dirty dirty south. We used to play while at the ymca. in LA.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> the dirty dirty south. We used to play while at the ymca. in LA.


at 26?


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 7, 2013)

krink said:


> leeds isnt even up north - its in the midlands, like manchester. the north begins at durham.


only if you're talking over the entire island (including scotland). in England, it is definitely north.


----------



## Firky (Jul 7, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> only if you're talking over the entire island (including scotland). in England, it is definitely north.


 

If it is south of the Wear it is down south.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> If it is south of the Wear it is down south.


 
Bugger off - I'll beat you to death with Bury black puddings for such heresy!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

Firky said:


> Go start a thread about the grim south then. There's plenty of places to use, Gosport, Southampton, Reading, a dozen areas of London, etc.


 
That's better!


----------



## krink (Jul 7, 2013)

from the south coast up to manchester is south, manchester to durham is midlands, durham to scotland is north. the end.


----------



## krink (Jul 7, 2013)

somewhere i like going is tunstall hills. me and the bairns go looking for fossils there - its an ancient tropical reef. You can see the midlands from the top.


----------

